
How to Protect Your Legal Practice from Payment Redirection Fraud - gszathmari
https://blog.cryptoaustralia.org.au/2018/07/19/how-to-protect-your-legal-practice-from-payment-redirection-fraud/
======
bjt12345
This is likely written in response to the recent high-profile Australian case
where hackers stole AU$250,000 from a couples housing settlement, through
their conveyancers email:

[https://www.computerworld.com.au/article/642883/pexa-says-
it...](https://www.computerworld.com.au/article/642883/pexa-says-its-platform-
remains-secure-following-property-fraud/)

